# Pelicans make contract offer to Jason Terry



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> According to a Fox Houston report the New Orleans Pelicans have extended a contract offer to Houston Rockets free agent guard Jason Terry. Terry, who turns 38 in September, would be by far the oldest Pelican. Currently Kendrick Perkins, 30, holds that honor.
> 
> The report states that Terry finds the Rockets' offer insufficient. As a 16 year NBA veteran the minimum offer the Rockets could extend Terry is just under $1.5 million. In order for the Pelicans to exceed that offer they would need to utilize the Bi-Annual Exception, which can begin at $2.139 million.
> 
> ...


http://www.thebirdwrites.com/2015/8...o-jason?_ga=1.31880638.1692860496.1429656324#


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That would be an awesome pick-up for them after last years disaster with the jimmer.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The Plane is worth more than 3 million.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

He is still a good player, albeit not so much on defense anymore. I always liked this guy, and wanted him to finish up on Dallas though that looks unlikely.

I think Houston will fall off a bit without his leadership.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

So this deal doesn't effect Norris Cole since he is restricted or is it a bet hedge?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom said:


> So this deal doesn't effect Norris Cole since he is restricted or is it a bet hedge?


It's a bit of a hedge, sure, but I fully expect Cole to be back with the Pelicans.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

..


----------

